# panama city



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

i need some corinate of some wrecks and reefs at panama


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

I can help you out. When are you gonna be here and what do you want to catch? I also rent boats and run charters.....


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

july 25-31 and anything fits me i love fishing been fishing since i waz born


----------



## tprice (Aug 29, 2009)

I would also appreciate some ideas of where to go, we will be down 6/26-7/3.



Never fished that area before, most of my saltwater fishing is nearshore and offshore of Charleston SC but been to Islamorada a couple of times



Looking for some decent bottom fishing and kings



How far out will we need to go, I have a 21' CC that I use so 10-15 miles offshore is about my limit but do have experience





Thanks for any general areas and also anywhere I could pick up a map ahead of time


----------

